# construction method



## chief (15 Aug 2007)

Hi,  

I am not entirely sure if this is the right place to post my question, but my project is still in the design stage (although late in the design stage).

I am going to make some built in wardrobes. I am going to make them out of sheet material (originally planed to do them in mdf, but as the wardrobes are in the kids bedroom i think it might be better to use veneered ply).

I am a liitle unsure to the construction, i was under the impression that i should butt joint the top and bottom panels to the side panels with the side panels overlapping (but not portruding) the top and bottom panels, screwed through the side panels (clearance hole) into the top and bottom panels (piolt holes). Then the back panel overlapping (but not protruding) the side panels, top panel, and bottom panel, screwed through the back into the sides top and baottom panels.

Is this right?  

I hope you can help


----------



## jasonB (15 Aug 2007)

Thats the way I always make them.

You will have a job getting veneered ply over 12mm thick, Another option is woodgrain MFC (melamine faced chipboard) this comes 18mm thick and does not need any finishing, you can get matching iron on edging and 8mm board for the backs , this is what it looks like












See my reply in your other thread re. doors as this may affect how you finish the front edge.

Jason


----------



## chief (15 Aug 2007)

that look very nice jasonb. Is it a good material (strong) :?: 

With regards the base of the wardrobes i am right that bottom panel is at floor level, and not raised like with kitchen cabinets :?: 

thanks again


----------

